# 8dio Insolidus



## zewolfx (Apr 6, 2017)

wow !



Just when I was convinced to get Oceania... (I know it's not the same register, but I already have requiem and my budget is limited)


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 6, 2017)

Sounds like the quiet counterpart to Lacrimosa? I know they did a poll on their Facebook page for what sort of project they should pursue next, and people overwhelmingly voted for a Lacrimosa-ish choir. So sad - I voted for Requiem Pro 2.0 :(

Anyway. Technology-wise, I think Oceania is firmly ahead of this. I'm not a huge fan of the 8dio phrase-based choir approach. Sure, you can alter the pitch of the different parts, but you're still locked into the phrase in terms of rhythm and duration. Sounds fabulous in this teaser, but it's a lot less versatile than Oceania's approach where you have more freedom to do whatever.

But whatever, it's pretty silly to compare the two libraries as they are pretty much polar opposites in intended use.


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 6, 2017)

This is going to be the year of Choirs


----------



## zewolfx (Apr 6, 2017)

Yup totally agree, as I said not the same register !

Let's wait for a full walkthrough to see what it can really do 




Zhao Shen said:


> Sounds like the quiet counterpart to Lacrimosa? I know they did a poll on their Facebook page for what sort of project they should pursue next, and people overwhelmingly voted for a Lacrimosa-ish choir. So sad - I voted for Requiem Pro 2.0 :(
> 
> Anyway. Technology-wise, I think Oceania is firmly ahead of this. I'm not a huge fan of the 8dio phrase-based choir approach. Sure, you can alter the pitch of the different parts, but you're still locked into the phrase in terms of rhythm and duration. Sounds fabulous in this teaser, but it's a lot less versatile than Oceania's approach where you have more freedom to do whatever.
> 
> But whatever, it's pretty silly to compare the two libraries as they are pretty much polar opposites in intended use.


----------



## Letis (Apr 6, 2017)

You may be right about phrase based libraries but, nevertheless, it sounds absolute great.


----------



## midiman (Apr 6, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Sounds like the quiet counterpart to Lacrimosa? I know they did a poll on their Facebook page for what sort of project they should pursue next, and people overwhelmingly voted for a Lacrimosa-ish choir. So sad - I voted for Requiem Pro 2.0 :(
> 
> Anyway. Technology-wise, I think Oceania is firmly ahead of this. I'm not a huge fan of the 8dio phrase-based choir approach. Sure, you can alter the pitch of the different parts, but you're still locked into the phrase in terms of rhythm and duration. Sounds fabulous in this teaser, but it's a lot less versatile than Oceania's approach where you have more freedom to do whatever.
> 
> But whatever, it's pretty silly to compare the two libraries as they are pretty much polar opposites in intended use.


I don't think its fair to call this a Phrase-based library per say. Sonokinetic's Grosso and Capriccio are phrase based. This is in another region all together. On this video teaser 3 i see that there are 2 syllables on one chord but the following syllables are on different chords (as in a syllable per chord). I am not sure if one is forced to be at a certain bpm or how flexible it is in terms of tempo. But we will wait and see on the walkthrough. Nevertherser I don't qualify this simply as a phrase based library, and it would be quite unfair to do so given that is is way way more flexible compositionally then any typical phrase-based libraries out there like Sonokinetic. Am I the only one?
The insolidus teasers sound all great to me.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 6, 2017)

midiman said:


> I don't think its fair to call this a Phrase-based library per say. Sonokinetic's Grosso and Capriccio are phrase based. This is in another region all together. On this video teaser 3 i see that there are 2 syllables on one chord but the following syllables are on different chords (as in a syllable per chord). I am not sure if one is forced to be at a certain bpm or how flexible it is in terms of tempo. But we will wait and see on the walkthrough. Nevertherser I don't qualify this simply as a phrase based library, and it would be quite unfair to do so given that is is way way more flexible compositionally then any typical phrase-based libraries out there like Sonokinetic. Am I the only one?
> The insolidus teasers sound all great to me.



Yeah not implying that the library is phrase-based. It's sure to have shorts and legatos. But if you've purchased an 8Dio choir product you know what I mean, the tech they're demoing in the teaser is locked into that specific phrase. Like you just hold the keys down and it plays all the words in the phrase, you can't adjust timings or anything without changing patches entirely to a marcato or something.


----------



## rvb (Apr 6, 2017)

Ehrm.. haha that's quality sound!


----------



## artmuz (Apr 6, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Yeah not implying that the library is phrase-based. It's sure to have shorts and legatos. But if you've purchased an 8Dio choir product you know what I mean, the tech they're demoing in the teaser is locked into that specific phrase. Like you just hold the keys down and it plays all the words in the phrase, you can't adjust timings or anything without changing patches entirely to a marcato or something.


Unless you have melodyne fired up!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Apr 6, 2017)

It does sound really, really, really spectacular. But I too am worried about how much of this is dependent upon the specific phrases and rhythms used in the teasers. Considering how flawless it sounds, I am afraid it is going to be very dependent upon those phrases and rhythms, unfortunately.

If it turns out that it ISN'T that dependent upon them ... well then, just let me get out my credit card.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 6, 2017)

Is this new? Or does it come from the smaller choir made for 8VP a few years back?


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 6, 2017)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Musicam (Apr 6, 2017)

Insane.  Two new choirs in one day!


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 6, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Is this new? Or does it come from the smaller choir made for 8VP a few years back?



Yes - I would definitely like to know if these are new recordings, or taken from soemwhere else.

And please, please, Mr. Troels - do not do the walkthrough!!! You are terrible!  You make great sample libraries (I own several ) but your walkthroughs are among the most difficult things to listen to on the entire internet! 

Ok, a bit of an exaggeration, but seriously - please consider hiring a professional to do the walkthrough - you have many talents, but walkthroughs is not an area that you shine.

Peace.


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 6, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Yes - I would definitely like to know if these are new recordings, or taken from soemwhere else.
> 
> And please, please, Mr. Troels - do not do the walkthrough!!! You are terrible!  You make great sample libraries (I own several ) but your walkthroughs are among the most difficult things to listen to on the entire internet!
> 
> ...



Ha! I think Troel's walkthroughs are great. He just talks a little fast but his musicianship is second to none and he offers a lot of excitement about the products. In fact I don't think any of us can ever get the libraries to sound as good as the walkthroughs lol. Its left me in disappoint a few times buying am 8dio library but then realizing I can't play it as well due to my own limitations. I really have to think about that before I take the purchase plunge.

8dio replied back to me on a you-tube video that I commented on one time, that they NEVER rehash old library samples but everything is always fresh and new. So I'll assume that this is new material unless told otherwise.


----------



## kevinlee87 (Apr 6, 2017)

Wonder about CPU usage. Lacrimosa is an insane CPU hog.


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 6, 2017)

I like Troels' walkthroughs, his enthusiasm is infectious! Anyway back to Insolidus, have any of you played with 8dios Studio Sopranos? That is not `phrase-based' in my opinion, but it has these chants that go from one syllable to another and it is very flexible and perhaps Insolidus works in a similar way. Hopefully this screenshot will help to demonstrate what I mean:


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes, this sounds like an expanded version of the sopranos... and like all libraries, the sopranos do have some limitations and you will hit the inevitable wall... but with that said, I have to give 8Dio credit as those girls sound Amazing. And as Zac indicated, it's far more sophisticated than simple phrase playback. I only hope that they use Latin, or Greek, or Martian... some kind of semblance of a language this time.


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 6, 2017)

The music on this teaser is extraordinarily beautiful and expressive. But do any of you think there is a bit too much reverb? Also, I felt that the reverb sounded very chorusy and modulated, am I correct? I found it distracted a little from the gorgeous character of the raw sound.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 7, 2017)

I didn't say or mean rehash, but Lacrimosa itself is a toned down version of a library made for 8VP. I know they also did another smaller choir at the time (3 years ago). Was wondering if this is a toned down version of that also.


----------



## Mundano (Apr 7, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> too much reverb


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 7, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> And please, please, Mr. Troels - do not do the walkthrough!!! You are terrible!  You make great sample libraries (I own several ) but your walkthroughs are among the most difficult things to listen to on the entire internet!
> 
> Ok, a bit of an exaggeration, but seriously - please consider hiring a professional to do the walkthrough - you have many talents, but walkthroughs is not an area that you shine.
> 
> Peace.


I know who they could get: "Hi, this is Reuben for 8Dio"

Edit (all added after @jacobthestupendous liked the original comment): I must admit I didn't watch the video at the start of the thread as I get overwhelmed by how hyperactive Troels is when he narrates. Also when he asks for permission to 'let me just' play something, and I say no, he goes ahead and plays it anyway.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 7, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> The music on this teaser is extraordinarily beautiful and expressive. But do any of you think there is a bit too much reverb? Also, I felt that the reverb sounded very chorusy and modulated, am I correct? I found it distracted a little from the gorgeous character of the raw sound.



I like the verb - it's really not too far out of line from what you'd hear from a lot of modern a cappella choral recordings, and while one could always quibble with the mix and quality of the verb, it's cool to see that it's all part of the lib. You'd be hard pressed to find a more obnoxious choral purist than me, but for now, for a brief teaser video, I think it's fine.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 7, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Yes - I would definitely like to know if these are new recordings, or taken from soemwhere else.
> 
> And please, please, Mr. Troels - do not do the walkthrough!!! You are terrible!  You make great sample libraries (I own several ) but your walkthroughs are among the most difficult things to listen to on the entire internet!
> 
> ...



damn, tough crowd Troels!


----------



## artmuz (Apr 7, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Yes - I would definitely like to know if these are new recordings, or taken from soemwhere else.
> 
> And please, please, Mr. Troels - do not do the walkthrough!!! You are terrible!  You make great sample libraries (I own several ) but your walkthroughs are among the most difficult things to listen to on the entire internet!
> 
> ...


They have hired someone who did some of the latest percussions walkthrough, but I prefer Troels's ones.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 7, 2017)

it does sound great but I'm going to wait to see what Spitfire and Eric Whitacre come up with. 

Also, even though the video specifies 8dio, on the GUI it says v8p. ...is this an 8dio library or V8P library?....


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 7, 2017)

artmuz said:


> They have hired someone who did some of the latest percussions walkthrough, but I prefer Troels's ones.


What's wrong with Troels? I really like his enthusiasm.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 7, 2017)

kevinlee87 said:


> Wonder about CPU usage. Lacrimosa is an insane CPU hog.


Same with Majestica. It seems to bog down my system more than any other library.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 7, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> The music on this teaser is extraordinarily beautiful and expressive. But do any of you think there is a bit too much reverb? Also, I felt that the reverb sounded very chorusy and modulated, am I correct? I found it distracted a little from the gorgeous character of the raw sound.


Thats how I feel with just about every 8dio library I own.


----------



## Guffy (Apr 7, 2017)

Lee Blaske said:


> What's wrong with Troels? I really like his enthusiasm.


I also like his enthusiasm, but he does talk quite alot. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but sometimes you just want to hear what the library is capable of!

_Let me just try to play.._


----------



## midiman (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't have any problem with Troels' Walkthoughs.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Apr 7, 2017)

Nothing wrong with Troels, I bought many libraries due to his infectious tone!


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 7, 2017)

I have to chip-in on behalf of Troels, as well... dudes got some wound up passion


----------



## AllanH (Apr 7, 2017)

Troels is a world class composer and a good presenter. A bit exuberant at times, but since he is one of the key people behind the products that is exactly how its supposed to be.


----------



## AllanH (Apr 7, 2017)

Is this officially a product with pricing yet? Sounds excellent.


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 7, 2017)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Nothing wrong with Troels, I bought many libraries due to his infectious tone!



Agreed with the infectious tone. He sold me on pretty much everything they own. Now that Colin guy, well...a little more low key but love him too :--)


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 8, 2017)

Years ago I wasn't too happy with Troels because he sent me a nasty e-mail after I posted on a forum that I was having trouble reaching 8dio after several days with no reply. I found Colin to be easier to deal with, but I guess Troels can just be overly passionate sometimes. Regardless, I've been happy with all my 8dio libraries, and after that incident they've always been quick to respond to my e-mails, and they've been very polite....even Troels.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 9, 2017)

I don't own a 8dio 'choir' library I haven't been VERY glad I purchased - This looks like another one I'll pick up. Looking forward to an in-depth walk-through to see it's 'utility' - but even if that is limited, the tone they captured is excellent. I would like to hear it with a LOT less verb wash though.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 9, 2017)

quantum7 said:


> Years ago I wasn't too happy with Troels because he sent me a nasty e-mail after I posted on a forum that I was having trouble reaching 8dio after several days with no reply. I found Colin to be easier to deal with, but I guess Troels can just be overly passionate sometimes. Regardless, I've been happy with all my 8dio libraries, and after that incident they've always been quick to respond to my e-mails, and they've been very polite....even Troels.


I exactly had the same experience !


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 10, 2017)

I am still waiting for a choir library that does English believably. I don't care about Latin because for me that has become too cliche to use unless I was doing a satire on horror film scores. 

Realivox The Ladies actually comes closest for me.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I am still waiting for a choir library that does English believably. I don't care about Latin because for me that has become too cliche to use unless I was doing a satire on horror film scores.
> 
> Realivox The Ladies actually comes closest for me.


Yeah, I've always wanted a library with phrases such as "el","mer","bern" and "stein".


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 10, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Yeah, I've always wanted a library with phrases such as "el","mer","bern" and "stein".



LOL! That made me spit out my coffee.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm the opposite: I am glad that so many of these libraries use Latin. I look at it in the same vein as Lorem Ipsum text - it sounds authentic and indeed has a veneer of profundity, without needing to actually write profound words. Since I'm not a lyricist, the last thing I want to do when composing is write lyrics, and I know that any English lyrics I did write would lack the intensity I want.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 10, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> I'm the opposite: I am glad that so many of these libraries use Latin. I look at it in the same vein as Lorem Ipsum text - it sounds authentic and indeed has a veneer of profundity, without needing to actually write profound words. Since I'm not a lyricist, the last thing I want to do when composing is write lyrics, and I know that any English lyrics I did write would lack the intensity I want.



I repeat that I think Latin phrases are now horribly cliche', like using an innocent child's voice on a horror film, and bow out.


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 10, 2017)

A convincing English chorus would be great, but I'm guessing it would be such a massive undertaking that no developer would have the time or resources to even consider it.

As someone who does not speak Latin, I don't know real Latin from Latin gibberish, so I'm completely indifferent to Latin syllables randomly strung together. You could easily sell me a 15-syllable choir in just about any language from any continent on Earth... but not English. And not because English is any more or less complex than other languages, but because I understand it.

Randomly stringing English syllables together is not an option for anyone who understands English. Such a library would no doubt sound as ridiculous to us as all the current chorus libraries must sound to people who live in Vatican City. A convincing English-singing choir would have to cover nearly all of the syllables spoken in the English language, and to get an idea for how long that would take, the lady who did the voice for Siri spent about 120 hours in the studio. A chorus wouldn't have to be quite as detailed as Siri, but it would still take a long time to record, not to mention countless months of editing. It would probably result in a $2,500 library sold on a 500GB hard drive.

I agree with Jay that Latin phrases are cliche, but the benefit to choral libraries being the same language is variety. There are now many libraries to choose from, and more are coming out all the time, each with their own, unique sound. Producers appreciate having those choices.

If a developer created an English-singing library, it would be a game changer, but with no competition, I think we'd quickly grow tired of hearing the same library being used on everything.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Apr 10, 2017)

artmuz said:


> They have hired someone who did some of the latest percussions walkthrough, but I prefer Troels's ones.


Me to, Troels does a good job. He has Lots of passion for every product he presents. I know the goal is to sell, but anyway. Reuben is great to. Have you seen the turtorials from Fabfilter? Wow best i ever seen.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 11, 2017)

Personally, I never liked the English language in choral settings at least within classical music. I would much prefer Italian if we want to get away from the Latin cliche. However, as Polkasound noted, the Latin nonsense syllables do work well for nondescript 'lyrics' as the brain does not even attempt to make much sense of it. Until we have really good ways to simulate real languages the pseudo-latin route is a good solution for the interim.

When it comes to choir libraries I am much more concerned about fluid poly-legato and real _ppp_ layers at extremely slow speed which so far nobody has managed to capture. But that, of course is what makes or breaks a really good choir in real life and those are hard to find to begin with.

I stand firm in holding up one reference recording to which I would like to see choir libraries to aspire to and that is the Grechaninov "Passion Week" recording with Charles Bruffy and the Phoenix Bach Choir and Kansas City Chorale. Once that is possible to be achieved to about 90% and with nonsense-syllable then hats off and whoever does it gets my money.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 21, 2017)

Here are the other videos:




I AM AMAAAAZED! 
I hope they have also figured out true poly legato for their Century Series...


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 22, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> English/American has awful vowels for singing.



Which make english singers, in general, the best in the world. Think back to all those great motown and pop/rock singers of the 1960's/70's. Broadway. Gospel. Lots of great singers learned to nail those vowels and consonants.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 22, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> English/American has awful vowels for singing. easiest is obviously Italian - and tbh, one of my favorite languages for singing are germanic... it's somehow both the ugliest languages(sorry) spoken and most beautiful when singing(somehow)


I'm being pedantic, I know, but English is a Germanic language . Unless you meant German, but the second example I think was Norwegian.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Apr 28, 2017)

So according to an email I received today, pre-orders of Insolidus get early beta access to the library starting tomorrow. Is any one around here going to bite? If do, please do post your impressions if you can, especially with more details as to how flexible the library is in how it deals with syllables and chord changes. I for one am potentially very interested in it, but the teasers and other limited info released thus far haven't given me the confidence to pull out my wallet yet.


----------



## Tatu (Apr 29, 2017)

Insolidus sounds like pretty much ideal for my usage, but I'm waiting for more details before putting my money on the line. I had a chat with them and they told me to look for more on their facebook today. I'm certainly looking forward to learning more.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Apr 29, 2017)

Tatu said:


> Insolidus sounds like pretty much ideal for my usage, but I'm waiting for more details before putting my money on the line. I had a chat with them and they told me to look for more on their facebook today. I'm certainly looking forward to learning more.



Yes, there's some sort of Facebook Live video broadcast happening this afternoon (1 p.m. Central) that is supposed to be an extended demo of it. I definitely plan to be watching it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I repeat that I think Latin phrases are now horribly cliche', like using an innocent child's voice on a horror film, and bow out.


Everything is a cliche now. Some things are just more cliche than others.


----------



## JPComposer (Apr 29, 2017)

Just bought it and waiting for the Beta download link. $449 until 25th May then $599

They've also given me a free Ukulele Bundle. I hate Ukuleles, I'm sorry but I really do. I don't know why. I would have paid extra not to get the Ukulele Bundle. Perhaps it's the George Formby thing.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 29, 2017)

Beta is out now
https://8dio.com/instrument/pre-order-insolidus-for-kontakt-vst-au-aax-samples/?utm_source=ThorstenMeyer (pre order insolidus)


----------



## Tatu (Apr 29, 2017)

For those interested in beta, some good to know information (before punching that purchase button):

Insolidus BETA Pre-Order information:


You will receive the BETA version of Insolidus upon your pre-0rder. The watermarked BETA will go out shortly after your purchase.
Anyone who pre-orders will receive the final version of Insolidus upon its release on May 18th 2017.
Insolidus BETA is fully playable and contains all core articulations in the final library, however you may encounter small bugs, which will be ironed out for the final release. We will keep the bug list (see below) updated here and please do not hesitate writing us if you encounter ANY issues with the library at [email protected]
Insolidus Bug List (known issues):
Sustain Pedal Issues (creates volume drops and overlapping sounds with polyphonic legato (will be fixed for final release)
Adjustment of velocity curves for polyphonic legato, so everything has same volume in dynamic patches (will be fixed for final release)
Low-resource intensive patches using TM1/TM2 (may be added for final release depending on tests)
Preset polish (ex. EQ polish on core presets (will be fixed for final release)


Non-affiliate link: https://8dio.com/instrument/pre-order-insolidus-for-kontakt-vst-au-aax-samples/


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 29, 2017)

Just watched the videos and it sure sounds great. 8Dio really has a knack for capturing great vocal sounds, and the libraries do what they're intended to do VERY well. 

I do wonder, as others have on this thread, if the faux latin thing might have run its course. Also, the overuse of hairpins.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Apr 29, 2017)

Watched the first part of the video presentation, and that was enough. I don't think I can get past the dynamics being baked into the phrases - I think I need a little more flexibility than that before I can possibly justify the (eye-popping) price tag.


----------



## Tatu (Apr 29, 2017)

And I'm waiting for my download links


----------



## Letis (Apr 29, 2017)

Troels does a livestream on facebook right now...

https://www.facebook.com/8dio.productions/


----------



## playz123 (Apr 29, 2017)

Not inexpensive, but choir libraries are also not inexpensive to make. But I'm curious as to why this is being released in Beta form? That's not being done very often by anyone these days. Is it possible there are choir libraries from other developers due out soon, and they are trying to beat their release dates or something??


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 29, 2017)

Isolidus: $599.00
- Pre-sale discount: $150.00
- Money I saved by not buying Venus from Audio Plugin Deals last week: $99.00
- Money I saved by not buying Oceania when it was released: $199.00
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My total cost for Insolidus: $151.00

Sometimes I like to use creative thinking.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 29, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Not inexpensive, but choir libraries are also not inexpensive to make. But I'm curious as to why this is being released in Beta form? That's not being done very often by anyone these days. Is it possible there are choir libraries from other developers due out soon, and they are trying to beat their release dates or something??


Same tactics as the videogame market. They start collecting money for an unfinished product. This is a bad bad trend we're seeing more and more of in the sample industry and it needs to stop because it's going to become a plague very quickly.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 29, 2017)

well in the ole days they used to give you a beta and called it a finished version. EW was notorious for this, finally worked about how you hoped about a year later. Here you at least know it's a beta. Library sounds very good.


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 29, 2017)

Not SATB, so not interested...


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 29, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Is it possible there are choir libraries from other developers due out soon, and they are trying to beat their release dates or something??



I wonder... How close to being released is that new Spitfire Eric Whitacre library? Might be a similar situation to the Analog Strings/Novo Strings releases. AFAIK, this is the first time 8Dio released a "beta" library for sale.

Developers are bringing stuff out at an extremely rapid pace these days. How long before the market is saturated? It's exciting to see all of these things coming out continually, but how many people are buying?


----------



## byzantium (Apr 29, 2017)

I like this thinking. Not quite true of course in the sense that it's still costing you 499, but it does highlight the benefits of delayed gratification, and the possibility that you may not have been able to buy this, had you bought the others.
I passed on Venus also for this reason (but fell from grace on Oceania) - even though Venus was 'only' 100, it's still 100 that I can't use on something else. And the sum of smaller 'deals' over the course of a few months or year can easily add up to the price of a larger library.



Polkasound said:


> Isolidus: $599.00
> - Pre-sale discount: $150.00
> - Money I saved by not buying Venus from Audio Plugin Deals last week: $99.00
> - Money I saved by not buying Oceania when it was released: $199.00
> ...


----------



## playz123 (Apr 29, 2017)

How much you pay for a library is important, but how much you use it is, for me, the deciding factor when considering its value. For example, originally I paid far more for Venus than the current price, but I've also used it extensively over the past three years, and it's basically paid for itself. Same thing with SCS and some other libraries. So when I look at this library, no matter what it costs, I still also assess its value to me in the long run. The Spitfire choir is coming as well, so should I also consider doing a comparison first before rushing out to buy one or the other...and which one would serve me better in the long run? So more for ME to consider than just jumping at every new library that comes along. Face it, if we don't use a library very much or at all, is buying it anyway really a good way to allocate resources?


----------



## SillyMidOn (Apr 29, 2017)

JPComposer said:


> Just bought it and waiting for the Beta download link. $449 until 25th May then $599
> 
> They've also given me a free Ukulele Bundle. I hate Ukuleles, I'm sorry but I really do. I don't know why. I would have paid extra not to get the Ukulele Bundle. Perhaps it's the George Formby thing.


You get put off by a "Little Piece of Blackpool Rock"?


----------



## byzantium (Apr 29, 2017)

yes of course, Frank, it's a great point - it's the 'price per use', or the longer-term 'value' as you say, that is important. Bit of a strange analogy, but it's like buying good cutlery - I don't care if the initial outlay was a couple of hundred, if you use and love it every day for years and years, its 'price per use' is tiny, and its long term 'value' is very high, in terms of the quality and 'niceness' and feeling of luxury that you can get from it every day...


----------



## lp59burst (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm in... waiting for serial code now... 

Still waiting... almost 24 hours...


----------



## Rowy (Apr 30, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> The music on this teaser is extraordinarily beautiful and expressive. But do any of you think there is a bit too much reverb? Also, I felt that the reverb sounded very chorusy and modulated, am I correct? I found it distracted a little from the gorgeous character of the raw sound.



I agree. If it really is that good, then you don't need a lot of reverb.


----------



## Tatu (Apr 30, 2017)

Beautiful library. There's some need for reverb, since there seems to be some work left on the releases. I believe they use their Wonder IR (+ then some) on the demos, which is indeed a tad too big and chorusy.

One patch, all the microphones:


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 30, 2017)

Sounds lovely @Tatu - what reverb did you add to it?


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2017)

I would love to hear something creepy made with this library.


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 30, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> I would love to hear something creepy made with this library.



Me too. I'll give a dollar to the first person who creates "_Don Ho and the Angels of Death_" using nothing but Insolidus and the included Ukelele bundle.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 30, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> Me too. I'll give a dollar to the first person who creates "_Don Ho and the Angels of Death_" using nothing but Insolidus and the included Ukelele bundle.



Forgive me extreme ignorance but what is "_Don Ho and the Angels of Death_"?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 1, 2017)

During the FB session a questions in regards to this library was asked. Wonder if that means that we get a different V8p version or just a special.
:

Amazing. The best 8dio product ever perhaps. Anything for V8p??



Oh yes - and soon!


----------



## Tatu (May 1, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Sounds lovely @Tatu - what reverb did you add to it?


Thanks. Valhalla Room (and there's a little bit of that 8Dio's Wonder one... )


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 1, 2017)

Lovely sound. I have never regretted buying an 8dio 'vocal/choral' library. Not sure I am up for the hassle of dealing with the 'beta' version. For those who have the beta - is well enough along where you can still use it as a final for a project?


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 1, 2017)

Tatu said:


> Thanks. Valhalla Room (and there's a little bit of that 8Dio's Wonder one... )



A truly terrific set of tools, Valhalla!


----------



## Tatu (May 1, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> Lovely sound. I have never regretted buying an 8dio 'vocal/choral' library. Not sure I am up for the hassle of dealing with the 'beta' version. For those who have the beta - is well enough along where you can still use it as a final for a project?


8Dio seems to know vocal stuff.

Insolidus could be a bit of a one trick pony to some - polyphonic legato swells - but there's normal sus/xfade multi-vowels and ah-oh-uh-eh etc legatos as well to cover more ground.


As far as using this in a finished product.. well why not? It really depends on what one wishes to achieve. In an orchestral/whatever context easily. In a choir only production... well is there any library suitable for that?

Check their bug list on the product page.


----------



## s_bettinzana (May 1, 2017)

What about the Marcato/Staccato articulations? I have heard nothing in the Troels walkthrough (unfortunately, I wasn't available during the live streaming to ask for more infos).


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 1, 2017)

I'm curious to see how well the standard legatos work, especially at lower dynamics. I've been frustrated with Lachrymosa's legatos because of the jarring transitions between vowel color and overall timbre at various dynamic levels. It works well in in dense textures, in very specific situations, but it's extremely difficult to keep the seams from showing when using it for more exposed writing.

If they've solved the problem with this lib, I'm probably on board.


----------



## artinro (May 1, 2017)

The sound is superb, there is zero doubt about that. 

That said, I almost wish this library had just focussed on what's new/great about it and left out the "standard" articulations. Specifically I'd like more of these multi-vowel phrases with additional options in the rhythm, tempo, and dynamic departments. I'd buy a library of just those in a heartbeat. 

It seems odd to me that there are so many different choices in the actual vowels that fit in to the phrases, but fewer options regarding the differences between the actual phrases. What if I'd like to do something other than pulsing quarter notes with vowel changes on the beat? I've found other developers to have better legatos, sustains and shorts anyway, frankly. Between those other libraries and all of the previous 8dio choirs, I'm definitely covered for now in legatos and shorts so I would have preferred a library super focussed on these arcs with as many choices as possible. But that's just me. I do understand why they're including the gamut of articulations in this.


I am nitpicking, of course, as I appreciate the work 8dio does and the sound is really stellar.


----------



## Polkasound (May 1, 2017)

I'm getting the impression that Insolidus may be one of those libraries where you're better off creating your composition around the library, rather than the other way around. I hope that's not the case, because I really like the way it sounds. Let me ask those of you who have monkeyed around with it so far... once you take out all the preset phrases and preset dynamics, how much of the library is left?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 2, 2017)

Downloading..... and waiting for the download to finish


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 3, 2017)

Insolidus is downloaded


----------



## Polkasound (May 4, 2017)

This may seem like a strange way to request others' opinions, but it will help me to make an informed decision.

All of the Insolidus examples out there sound beautiful, but they all seem to focus on consecutive phrases, which I have to assume is the library's strength. As a result, all of the demos look like this:







What I would like to know is how Insolidus sounds in a production that looks more like this:






In other words, how does it stand up when used like a traditional choral library, where the user controls the dynamics, note lengths, and sequence of syllables/vowels?


----------



## JonSolo (May 4, 2017)

Heh. Yep I was kind of thinking the same thing.


----------



## Orchestrata (May 9, 2017)

Another vote for Polkasound's question; curious to know how it performs outside of its flagship feature.


----------



## Oliver (May 9, 2017)

its really getting quiet about the library here. Nobody there who bought it already and can share some thoughts?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 9, 2017)

For me it outshines other libraries in its differential soft characteristic, having that in mind for soft and emotional choir you have a good choice here.


----------



## Orchestrata (May 9, 2017)

I originally stopped watching the walkthrough after about 15 minutes (got a little samey after a while), but now that I'm working through the rest I see some of the things I wondered about are in the second half.

* Monophonic legato (from 37.00). Pretty standard fare.
* Multi-vowel phrases (from 41.40). These are very nice, and give the choice between 'static' dynamics and 'swell'/arc versions. To me it feels like these round out the library nicely. This has definitely swayed me to pick up the pre-order.

Not sure if I just managed to miss them, but haven't heard the standard ensemble oohs and aahs yet, but I'm sure they're fine and not really a deal-breaker.


----------



## Oliver (May 12, 2017)

i just chatted with 8dio and maybe there are some more demos coming before the pre sale ends.
its really intersting that there are literally no reviews or demos or videos online besides that we know from end of april.
just googled but nothing coming up.


----------



## MillsMixx (May 12, 2017)

Oliver said:


> i just chatted with 8dio and maybe there are some more demos coming before the pre sale ends.



maybe. maybe not.
Other than the video teasers I'm a bit surprised that they would release a product for purchase and not even have any full audio compositions to show for it blending with other instruments even if it is still in beta.
Other than Thorston's videos which are not really songs but just a quick show after download there's really nothing out there.
I've been eyeballing this for sometime but I'm a bit hesitant to take the plunge as I have A LOT of 8dio libraries including Majestica that sound super great but lack in certain functionality. This looks like Lacrimosa's engine so if you like that you'll probably be right at home with this library only with the new sound of this which is beautiful from what we all can tell.

I found a YouTube video where it was blended with Olafur Evo strings which is nice. That's it. The guy who created that mentioned the phrases end abrupt with no release. I'm just guessing that's the the sort of issue that wouldn't be fixed in the beta & probably not a bug but the nature of the engine. I had a huge issue with that in the Agitato Legato Arpeggio phrase builder where there was no release button even after download even though it clearly shows an actual button on the video walk though. A bit deceptive. (plus an email "promise in the future" from Troels that the phrases would loop and they never did and the product is now done with upgrades) So that makes me a little Leary to make the purchase.

My guess is I'll probably buy it anyway since I'm such a choir whore but maybe wait to see what Spitfire's offerings are and try to catch this one during black Friday. I actually had saved for this but ended up buying Rhodope 2 upgrade that sounds just fabulous. Something about Strezov and their marketing and reputation where you know it's just rock solid and never have to guess. I seem to have to be doing that with 8dio. let's face it. Troels can make anything sound good. I can't replicate it after the purchase but then my creative talents are more limited as I've mentioned in other posts.

At any rate, I like 8dio. I like Troels, I like the sound of their products, and own alot of their stuff. I hope they sell a lot of these. It sounds better than anything I've heard so minus a few bugs, betas, ticks, or whatever it might still be worth the purchase just to have the sound then tweak with it if ever there were issues.

Does anybody own this yet and can share your detailed experience so far rather than "hey ya it's great"? Please jump in.


----------



## Oliver (May 12, 2017)

yeah i think i wait too...there are some other nice libraries coming out the next weeks. and without further demos and walkthroughs i will not buy. and its not a 100$ product... so i have to take care..


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 12, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> For me it outshines other libraries in its differential soft characteristic, having that in mind for soft and emotional choir you have a good choice here.




I'm actually waiting for the Thorsten Meyer playthrough video and review (was hoping this was it). Every 8Dio video is always pristine, while Thorsten goes through it warts and all, like I would myself. Some examples with reverb turned off would be good too. Thanks for the honesty Thorsten.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 13, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I'm actually waiting for the Thorsten Meyer playthrough video and review (was hoping this was it). Every 8Dio video is always pristine, while Thorsten goes through it warts and all, like I would myself. Some examples with reverb turned off would be good too. Thanks for the honesty Thorsten.


Ok, I do it tomorrow


----------



## Mike Marino (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 15, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Ok, I do it tomorrow





kurtvanzo said:


> I'm actually waiting for the Thorsten Meyer playthrough video and review (was hoping this was it). Every 8Dio video is always pristine, while Thorsten goes through it warts and all, like I would myself. Some examples with reverb turned off would be good too. Thanks for the honesty Thorsten.



Added shorter Videos and made a playlist for you @kurtvanzo
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzlyA4PxslCGzi6JbA9hCe2z8FPAkw_3X


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 15, 2017)

8Dio Insolidus Arc 2


8Dio Insolidus Sustains


8Dio Insolidus Swells Multi


8Dio Insolidus Arc Multis


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 15, 2017)

8Dio Insolidus Multi Vowels 4 4 Crescendo


8Dio Insolidus Arc 4


8Dio Insolidus Multi Vowels


8Dio Insolidus Arc Multis


----------



## MillsMixx (May 15, 2017)

Holy Moly these Thorston videos sound, well... not that good!

No release functionality. I'm out.

You could drench them in echo I suppose but without some sort of tail or "trail out" after taking your fingers off the keyboard at any point in the phrase, it seems like it would be too hard to make them sound good without the abrupt dropouts. I'm assuming a solution for that won't be in the final release on Thursday.

It looks like a library you might really have to tweak to get to sound good. A release button would be nice. It could just be his playing in these videos with Thorston not having enough time to figure how to use the library but then if it takes a lot of effort, I wouldn't be interested. Also nearly half the length of the videos is just visuals of showing off titles when I want to SEE what's happening on the keys!! Better to promote the library not the program the videos were created in or flashy girls.

Is it just my ears or do some of the phrases in these videos sound like they have sort of a reverse effect?

Also if you go back and look at the actual 8Dio Facebook walkthrough it looks to me like Troels might be playing poly & chords just a bit "ahead" of the words in the phrases to get the full phrase just right. Is that right? In other words the chord or key changes seem to be played a bit early or ahead (or in the middle of a phrase while it’s not finished) of when the next word starts. That could require some skill and effort if so.

I could be wrong but maybe someone who has some experience with this can let us know.

Sorry for the brutal honesty but this is the worse demonstration of a product I've seen if indeed you're trying to promote the benefits.

Please don't take this the wrong way Thorston because I know you mean well. Truly, I sincerely appreciate the videos, enthusiasm, and time & effort. I think some of us were hoping for more of an explanation or feedback about the pros & cons of the library. What might seem to work, what doesn't work, etc... "hello Daniel James! do you own this yet with a walkthrough for us?" lol!  It was however good to see another perspective on the library other than 8Dio's perfect walkthroughs so we know just what some of the challenges could be when we load this thing up.

Still, it's way too early to tell. For me anyway.

I know there's an additional 10% offer right now on top of the intro offer but 8Dio would surely benefit to give potential eyeballers a little more time to figure this out before having to pull the plug by Wednesday's intro price deadline, being still in beta & all. If anyone else has some experience with this please jump in. Or 8Dio too.

I truly want this "sound" in my arsenal, but without the headaches, challenges, or a big learning curve on functionality.


----------



## Polkasound (May 15, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> it looks to me like Troels might be playing poly & chords just a bit "ahead" of the words in the phrases to get the full phrase just right.



I can't see the walkthrough since I don't have a Facebook account, but playing ahead of the beat, in many cases, is standard practice for choral libraries. In order to create realistic sounding tracks, you typically have to manipulate the timing of the notes to mimic real vocal performances.


----------



## zacnelson (May 15, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Holy Moly these Thorston videos sound, well... not that good!
> ...
> Please don't take this the wrong way Thorston because I know you mean well. Truly, I sincerely appreciate the videos, enthusiasm, and time & effort. I think some of us were hoping for more of an explanation or feedback about the pros & cons of the library. What might seem to work, what doesn't work, etc... "hello Daniel James! do you own this yet with a walkthrough for us?" lol!  It was however good to see another perspective on the library other than 8Dio's perfect walkthroughs so we know just what some of the challenges could be when we load this thing up.
> 
> ...



Hi there, please don't judge Insolidus based on these unauthorized walkthroughs! I've been playing with Insolidus for 2 weeks now and it's simply magical. I look forward to posting some tracks once I've completed the finishing touches. To be honest the only reason I haven't completed anything yet is because I've had trouble making my mind up with my parts, because EVERYTHING inspires me. Sometimes it's easier to complete something when a library is less well-rounded, because you have less options 

Also, I've had the flu :(

It's true that due to the phrases with various syllables, the timing of your playing is critical, for example the phrase may run out of syllables while you're holding the notes and then it will go silent when you don't want it to. But surely this is simply a function of the style of library it is, it's not like a string library where you just play and hold notes and think about less parameters. I actually didn't find this to be a distraction anyway, I wouldn't judge a library based on how simple it is to play it live. Nevertheless, I find it utterly inspiring to just noodle around playing chords and ideas, the expressiveness and emotion is extraordinary and the phrases changing syllables prevent the ear from feeling a sense of repetitiveness and fatigue which would be an issue with a `normal' choir library.


----------



## MillsMixx (May 16, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Hi there, please don't judge Insolidus based on these unauthorized walkthroughs! I've been playing with Insolidus for 2 weeks now and it's simply magical. I look forward to posting some tracks once I've completed the finishing touches. To be honest the only reason I haven't completed anything yet is because I've had trouble making my mind up with my parts, because EVERYTHING inspires me. Sometimes it's easier to complete something when a library is less well-rounded, because you have less options
> 
> Also, I've had the flu :(
> 
> It's true that due to the phrases with various syllables, the timing of your playing is critical, for example the phrase may run out of syllables while you're holding the notes and then it will go silent when you don't want it to. But surely this is simply a function of the style of library it is, it's not like a string library where you just play and hold notes and think about less parameters. I actually didn't find this to be a distraction anyway, I wouldn't judge a library based on how simple it is to play it live. Nevertheless, I find it utterly inspiring to just noodle around playing chords and ideas, the expressiveness and emotion is extraordinary and the phrases changing syllables prevent the ear from feeling a sense of repetitiveness and fatigue which would be an issue with a `normal' choir library.





zacnelson said:


> Hi there, please don't judge Insolidus based on these unauthorized walkthroughs! I've been playing with Insolidus for 2 weeks now and it's simply magical. I look forward to posting some tracks once I've completed the finishing touches. To be honest the only reason I haven't completed anything yet is because I've had trouble making my mind up with my parts, because EVERYTHING inspires me. Sometimes it's easier to complete something when a library is less well-rounded, because you have less options
> 
> Also, I've had the flu :(
> 
> It's true that due to the phrases with various syllables, the timing of your playing is critical, for example the phrase may run out of syllables while you're holding the notes and then it will go silent when you don't want it to. But surely this is simply a function of the style of library it is, it's not like a string library where you just play and hold notes and think about less parameters. I actually didn't find this to be a distraction anyway, I wouldn't judge a library based on how simple it is to play it live. Nevertheless, I find it utterly inspiring to just noodle around playing chords and ideas, the expressiveness and emotion is extraordinary and the phrases changing syllables prevent the ear from feeling a sense of repetitiveness and fatigue which would be an issue with a `normal' choir library.



See now that's good to know! I appreciate hearing that. At least it's some extra feedback. And I can see where you would find it inspiring  I'm not trying to judge this based on those videos but rather concerned about control of the instrument. Because we all know how beautiful it can be made to sound. It always boils down to functionality not 8Dio's sampling as they're the best in my opinion.

Make no mistake I love 8DIo. If you knew how much I've spent with them you'd be embarrassed for me! I'm practically the poster child of V8P lol! It's just that I've really struggled with a lot of their libraries to get them to sound they way they do (or even somewhat normal) sometimes. Their Agitato Ostinato Builder was just one of them with a similar abruptness issue. I know that one is a completely different type of library for comparison but I eventually gave up and thought "_this should be easier ya know?_" Functionality in sample libraries are supposed to be getting better. We are surely seeing it this year and there's a lot of competition.

I realize a company's intention is put their best foot forward, but we need to how it really works and that it really might not be as easy as it looks (going silent upon releasing the keys, etc,) such as few of the things you mentioned. People need to know about potential limitations and see both sides before making such a hefty purchase!

That's why it's too early to tell as there's not a lot of other opinions, demos, & videos.

I guess what it boils down to for me is that 8Dio walkthroughs always sound great and are presented well. They seem so easy but when you get them they're really not, or there's a few things they're not telling us. Then you get it downloaded and fire it up and you're like "Oh damn. Is this really how that feature works? Wish I would have known about that." I rarely seem to have that issue with other companies. I have a few of the new Stezov Choirs. What you see is what you get. They work beautifully with little effort and they're presented that way. I'm really not trying bash anyone here but I feel some of the 8DIo walkthoughs are a bit misleading and and not always what your getting or a very important detail that could be a possible deal breaker is left out. Not really so much the sound of the samples (tell us if you're using echo please) but certain claims about features that don't behave the same way when I've bought them. Or an actual physical knob that lives in one of their walkthoughs but missing on mine with no explanation whatsoever. Those kinds of things.

Anyway this one's a a bit of a mystery. There's not much out there on Insolidus and the discount clock is ticking. And it sounds almost too beautiful to pass up. So I have to ask myself is it worth any of those limitations to get this beautiful sound? Maybe so. I'm just trying to avoid them and any frustration down the road.

BTW really sorry about the flu! Hope you get better!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 16, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Anyway this one's a a bit of a mystery. There's not much out there on Insolidus and the discount clock is ticking. And it sounds almost too beautiful to pass up. So I have to ask myself is it worth any of those limitations to get this beautiful sound? Maybe so. I'm just trying to avoid them and any frustration down the road.


If you as well a V8P member you could wait and see if 8dio might do one of their V8P discounts for the complete libraries as last summer. It may even at a lower price point. 8dio has done regular discounts so I would not be worried about ticking discount clock )


----------



## Orchestrata (May 16, 2017)

Yeah, 8Dio loves the whole "limited time only" sales gimmick. It will be on sale again before you know it - probably at an even steeper discount - either on its own or as part of a make-your-own-bundle discount (like the one that's running now).

On a related note, today I upgraded to The New Hybrid Tools 1 for $29, ages after the "very limited" upgrade window for existing users "expired" on 15 March


----------



## zacnelson (May 16, 2017)

@MillsMixx as promised, here is a track I've done with Insolidus, I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## MillsMixx (May 16, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> @MillsMixx as promised, here is a track I've done with Insolidus, I hope you find it helpful.




Hey nice work! Thanks for posting! It was all Insolidus for the choirs right? I just noticed there were some other new tracks on soundcloud as well that feature the library so it's good to start seeing some demos :--) Are you finding the library easy to work with when playing the notes & chords? Still wish they had a release button so at least there's a even just a "little" bit of tail in case a person doesn't want to finish the full phrase, but then I don't understand fully if it works that way or not. Looks fun and inspiring either way!


----------



## zacnelson (May 16, 2017)

Yes, all the choirs are Insolidus, nothing else!


----------



## Donny Grace (May 17, 2017)

I am a V8P customer as well and likewise have spent an embarrassing amount on 8DIO products. But I must say I have been very pleased with them which is reason for the many purchases. Regarding the pricing, do be aware the current custom bundle discount offering applies on top of the intro sale pricing. Considering the up-to-40% additional discount and also considering 8DIO has been known to raise prices before offering one of their big sales (particularly on newer items), the current offering may just rival their best sales, if not maybe better. Turns out, I was interested in enough of the current sale items plus one other small item to qualify for the 40% Off, which made Insolidus effectively only about $270, well under 50% of full price. So I ended up with 4 more items to feed my soft-gear lust 

Edit: I see the Intro price on Insolidus has been extended through May 28. I meant to point out also that Insolidus alone qualifies for an additional 10% Off with the current Custom Bundle sale that goes through that ends May 20 (but up to the 40% additional discount with additional purchases).


----------



## JanR (May 18, 2017)

Does Insolidus go hand in hand well with Requiem sound wise? So Requiem for loud dynamics and Insolidus for softer ones (just like Metropolis ark 1 & 2 Choir). Has anyone used Insolidus and Requiem together? I'd love to know.

Also curious to know how soft the legato's and crossfade patches go. I doubt that that there is something as soft as the ppp Metropolis Ark 2 dynamic but is there something in there that goes really soft and delicate and is controllable?


----------



## Zhao Shen (May 18, 2017)

Tatu said:


> 8Dio seems to know vocal stuff.



Yeah they sound really nice... Which is why it irks me to no end that they still haven't made a standard choir library since Requiem Pro (which is so old that they were still Tonehammer when it came out). Normal choirs are so much more versatile than 200-singer choirs...


----------



## Polkasound (May 18, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Which is why it irks me to no end that they still haven't made a standard choir library since Requiem Pro



Even though I'm not a Facebook user, I can still see some content on Facebook pages, and I remember seeing someone on Facebook ask 8Dio about creating a choir library with a word builder (which to me would be a "standard choir library"). 8Dio replied by saying that they would never do that, because it doesn't sound realistic enough.


----------



## Tatu (May 18, 2017)

Maybe they know Soundiron and others have strong enough standard sized classical choirs and choose to aim for niches like 200 person choir and the epic end of choirs. They do have Destiny, which is a smaller one and sounds wonderfull though.


----------



## Zhao Shen (May 18, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> Even though I'm not a Facebook user, I can still see some content on Facebook pages, and I remember seeing someone on Facebook ask 8Dio about creating a choir library with a word builder (which to me would be a "standard choir library"). 8Dio replied by saying that they would never do that, because it doesn't sound realistic enough.



No, not looking for a word builder. But a normal-sized choir would be nice. Just the idea of layering samples from a 200-person choir is a turn-off for me.


----------



## Polkasound (May 18, 2017)

OK, I see what you mean. You were referring to choir size only. I thought you also meant library features and function.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 18, 2017)

ok, released version is out here are the changes/updates:


The new version includes the following fixes and additions:

- Sustain Pedal Issues (Fixed)
- Sequencer Graphics (Fixed)
- Sequencer Sustain Pedal Issue (Fixed)
- Sequencer goes automatically to "rest" when moved down to the "-" (Fixed)
- Trancegate / Chaos Effects (Fixed)
- New TM2 Patches added for all tempo-synced patches


----------



## gjelul (May 18, 2017)

Still do not understand why not upgrade their exisitng 6 choir libraries, but instead going with completely 'new' from the ground up  Whta happened to the other libraries they have, old already?

Just saying


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 18, 2017)

I suppose for us Beta folks - we are to trash ALL of previous DL? They didn't say in email. Class, anyone.....


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 18, 2017)

yep - took a stab - trashed the previous - NEW dl (I was thinking just the patches fixed but sample content must have been worked on.)


----------



## MillsMixx (May 18, 2017)

Hoping we can see a walk through with pros & cons from someone other than 8Dio if you bought it and have the chance to put one up on youtube. I'll hold out until then.


----------



## zacnelson (May 18, 2017)

JanR said:


> Does Insolidus go hand in hand well with Requiem sound wise? So Requiem for loud dynamics and Insolidus for softer ones (just like Metropolis ark 1 & 2 Choir). Has anyone used Insolidus and Requiem together? I'd love to know.
> 
> Also curious to know how soft the legato's and crossfade patches go. I doubt that that there is something as soft as the ppp Metropolis Ark 2 dynamic but is there something in there that goes really soft and delicate and is controllable?


Insolidus can get really loud and powerful, it's not just soft and gentle. The main thing is that the core of Insolidus is the technique of 4-syllable phrases (although basic sustain patches are included too). Personally I think the phrase approach is the magic of this library, because it means that whatever you produce has an instant life and variability to it, rather than the static sound of a usual choir library.


----------



## Niah2 (May 18, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> No, not looking for a word builder. But a normal-sized choir would be nice. Just the idea of layering samples from a 200-person choir is a turn-off for me.



Yea the biggest turn-off for me in this library is the choir size. I really which it was a lot smaller, once you have several lines going together it really sounds weird. However it sounds amazing and I love the fact that it focus is on the quiet size.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 19, 2017)

Just checked it out, very inspirational and works as advertised. I believe the odd endings in Thorsten's vids, though well intentioned can be easily fixed with the release knobs in the options page. It's not a super versatile lib, no staccs and it's a bit overkill for what it does well as it probably does not need the mass amount of syllable options, but hey why not, it does not mess with functionality...that said it just sounds and executes great.


----------

